# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه مجازی دولتی شیراز چطوره؟ مهندسی برق و کامپیوترش ...

## safari123

دقیقا اطلاعات درستی ازش ندارم بنظرتون من که تو زنجان زندگی ارزششو داره انتخاب کنم ؟ شرایطش چجوریه مثلا آزمایشگاه یه درسی رو چجوری باید گذروند و ...؟ خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## safari123

هیشکی نبود؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------

